# My second spawn - Diary 2



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

I'm trying to learn how to breed and raise fry.

I've thought that, If I work with two couples at once, it'll be two times easier for me to handle  it would be double work if I did them one by one  Also with this method, I can put all fry into same tank

This time I used different way, used something like thai method

*Day 1:* - 21.06.2013

Bought a 10g bucket, filled 4 gallons water, put biotopol
put mason jar and almond leaf

after 10 minutes, I put my male and left him alone for 20 minutes.
After 20 minutes, I put my female into jar.

at night checked the almond leaf with mirror, a little nest construction is started.
Turnt off the lights we slepty together


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 2:* 23.06.2013

They are not showing any agression, bubble nest is not constructed yet.

Put some tropical brand red mico to both my pair.

At 13 o clock I released the female and put a plastic bag top of the bucket to have some humid inside.

At 19 o clock, bubble nest was almost as big as the leaf.

Female chased male to other side and waited under de nest few times.

Female is showing bars as well.
They are going to sleep together.
Lights off


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

*Day 3:* 23.06.2013

Female was sitting edge of the bucket always, removed her.

After few hours, removed male as well.

Going to try thaity betta method.

I cant see if they put some eggs or not into the nests.
Cant see them even with mirror.

Gonna see if there are eggs or not in few days


----------

